# Learned in school...



## laylow6988 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just wanted to share my way of germinating seeds because, well it's kinda funny how I learned it. Back in Elementry school maybe around 3rd grade we were learning about plants. One of our lil projects were to germinate some bean seeds. So what we did was take lil sandwich baggies and a wet paper towel. You insert the beans between the folded paper towel and we placed the bag in front on the window. But, there is one thing I changed...well two if you include the kind of seed. I leave mine in the dark. Roots don't like light. So there it is, I still use it now 15 years later. With anything I grow. And I don't change because of the level of success I have had using this method. :farm:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share my way of germinating seeds because, well it's kinda funny how I learned it. Back in Elementry school maybe around 3rd grade we were learning about plants. One of our lil projects were to germinate some bean seeds. So what we did was take lil sandwich baggies and a wet paper towel. You insert the beans between the folded paper towel and we placed the bag in front on the window. But, there is one thing I changed...well two if you include the kind of seed. I leave mine in the dark. Roots don't like light. So there it is, I still use it now 15 years later. With anything I grow. And I don't change because of the level of success I have had using this method. :farm:


*This is funny because i can remember when we did the same thing in school about 30 years ago. :aok: *


----------



## lazyjoker (Dec 14, 2006)

I did the same project in 3rd grade we got 2 beans and stuk em in a paper towel wet them and left em in the dark the next day they were almost out.Of the seed.


----------



## berserker (Dec 15, 2006)

it's kind of funny that they teach our kids stuff like that and want use to use our minds.Then call us criminals when we do expand our minds and use the info. they teach us.


----------

